# My singing pumkin show with Eddie and Flo



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello all,

Here are my singing pumpkins with the MC's Eddie and Flo. This year they sang 7 songs with commentary and jabs at each other from Eddie and Flow between songs.

The song list:

Halloween Party
Grave yard rocks
headless Horseman
Monster Mash
This is Halloween 
Werewolf's of London
Dead Mans party

I apologize for some shaking in the videos. I really need to get a tripod.










Halloween 2010 :: SDV_0141.mp4 video by jmalt31 - Photobucket

Halloween 2010 :: SDV_0137.mp4 video by jmalt31 - Photobucket

Halloween 2010 :: SDV_0139.mp4 video by jmalt31 - Photobucket


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

The singing pumpkins are the bomb.

How did you animate the lights? Something you bought? Or something you made.

Great idea rather than trying to animate a mouth or eyes.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I used Vixen connected to a DC-16 board from EFX-Tek that are switching solid state relays in a home made controller. I am going to switch the bulbs in them to leds next year and drop the SSR's that should simplify things a bit. I lost a bulb this year and had to change it in the middle of the show. I am also going to add weight to them because the wind kept blowing them over. I had to put rocks on them.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Great setup! Eddie and Flo are better than Madden and Summerall anyday!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool! Looks like a great set up!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure they were a hit. Nice job.


----------

